# anyone have any STI shifters



## Tharg2007 (31 Mar 2009)

Not looking to spend much, some old ones will do, 8 speed double please.

probably a tall order but worth a chance


----------



## Tharg2007 (31 Mar 2009)

oh, Shimano


----------



## Black Sheep (2 Apr 2009)

i've got 9 speed will do tripple

can't remember what they are and i've just hidden them in the cupboard, if your interested i'll get them out and have a look for you!


----------



## Tharg2007 (2 Apr 2009)

would it suit a double?


----------



## Black Sheep (2 Apr 2009)

yeh, you'd just lock it out so that it can't shift beyond the big ring and can't pull the extra cable in

it came off a double.

i'll go find it


----------



## Tharg2007 (2 Apr 2009)

do you have the cables and stops to go with them?


----------



## Black Sheep (2 Apr 2009)

ok, its Shimano Tiagra

as i said before its 9 speed
i've never actually used it, it was on a bike i bought for parts on which the cables had been cut so my assumption of it doing tripple is that when you click to shift down you can click twice but i'm more familiar with mountain biking kit.

the bike it was on, and it had been on there since new, was a double.

theres a little bit of muck on them from sticking them in my bits box, i'll clean that off

a couple of scratches and one or two chips in the paint on the right hand shifter but only cosmetic. 

£25 posted?


----------



## Black Sheep (2 Apr 2009)

Tharg2007 said:


> do you have the cables and stops to go with them?



shifters only, the cables had been cut

the bike they're off had been sat in the back of a bikeshop workshop for a while.


----------



## Tharg2007 (2 Apr 2009)

sounds good to me 

PM me details on where or how you want the money. Cheers


----------

